# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Going to Aruba March 1-15th.....yipee !!!!!! HOT weather!!!!! Anybody else by chance going then? I'm counting the days, in 20 degree weather, looking out at our recent ice storm....bring on that heat!

## LindaP

Going to Aruba March 1-15th.....yipee !!!!!! HOT weather!!!!! Anybody else by chance going then? I'm counting the days, in 20 degree weather, looking out at our recent ice storm....bring on that heat!

----------

